# Golden Byakugan Really DOES Exist! (Manga Proves It)



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

I know what most of you are probably thinking "not this shit again", but what if I told you there were certain pages/panels within the manga that can further prove the existence and/or foreshadow of the "Golden Byakugan" (as a lot of people have dubbed it) being reality?

I'm not going to give you any crackpot theories as to how GB is obtained or what one must do to achieve this, I'm simply speculating its existence, further proving that it's not far-fetched to say its real.

First of all, let's shed (briefly) some light on the Hyuuga. Their byakugan is a pupiless, grey eye to which further activation results in a more distinctable pupil. Think of the byakugan as "the eye that wishes to possess a pupil". It attempts this, but never quite achieves this.



Another thing, evident in the Hyuuga (from what has been portrayed by the most common members, Neji/Hinata), they seem to familiarize themselves with the trigrams, most notably Eight Trigrams



But think of this in a different light; picture the yin-yang symbol as Hyuuga's trademark symbol, just as the Uchiha's is a fan.

*Uchiha's Symbol*



*Hyuuga's Symbol*



Now, it has been said that the Sharingan has been derived from the Byakugan. I'll leave it at that for simplicity's sake.



It has also been said that the Uchiha were descendants from the elder brother of the Sage of the Six Paths


*Spoiler*: __ 









But were they the earliest descendants? No. It's been stated the oldest clan Konoha had to offer were the Hyuuga.



Alright, I know what you're all saying; "Ok, Aeion. We've seen this 600 billion times before. Where are you going with this?"

I apologize for the repetitive spurting, but I had to clarify the above before I could proceed with my speculations.

Now we're all aware of Madara's plan, trying to replicate the SOT6P and his dojutsu as much as possible for his Moon's Eye Plan, the most he revealed is that it'd look something like this;



We can see the mixes here, Rikudo Sennin's Rinnegan (rings), Uchiha's Sharingan (tomoe), almost like we're trying to make a superpower with the 3 Great Dojutsu, but alas, you ask, "Where is Byakugan evident in this?"

Recall when I told you to to pickup the idea that Byakugan's main goal is to have a true pupil? Madara has yet to show us this but he's given us a glimpse of evidence through his explanation of the SOT6P's jutsu (*middle panel)*



Yes, you see it, the one thing Byakugan could never attain, *a pupil.* And what does that pupil represent? Hyuuga's "trademark symbol", yin-yang.

This is not 100% proof, but I feel this is nothing more than a foreshadow that the Hyuuga clan is not, in fact, dead weight in this huge mess, and that they will play a big role in all this bullshit. Call it Golden Byakugan, call it Byakugan's Redemption, call it Kentucky Fried Chicken, whatever name you give it, you realize that Byakugan is getting a comeback, and that comeback shall be revealed soon enough! 

Thoughts? Ideas? Objections? Trolls? Let the flaming begin


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Recall when I told you to to pickup the idea that Byakugan's main goal is to have a true pupil? Madara has yet to show us this but he's given us a glimpse of evidence through his explanation of the SOT6P's jutsu (*middle panel)*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you see it, the one thing Byakugan could never attain, *a pupil.* And what does that pupil represent? Hyuuga's "trademark symbol", yin-yang


It is an interesting way to see that panel


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

I usually try to use the hints Kishmoto gives us; "Look underneath the underneath". I always try to figure out how hints/foreshadows he leaves for us will tie into important factors in the near future, instead of trying to figure out how such things will work/come to be, which is totally up to the author


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Sep 4, 2011)

5 star thread I always known that the byakugan will have a moment to shine. It will happen. haters gonna hate reps op it makes sence.


----------



## Malv213 (Sep 4, 2011)

This is a good catch, I really hope you're right.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 4, 2011)

Not this thread again.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 4, 2011)

Interesting, I like


----------



## drayergreg (Sep 4, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> 5 star thread I always known that the byakugan will have a moment to shine. It will happen. haters gonna hate reps op it makes sence.



I agree as well


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

Akatsuki said:


> Not this thread again.



Give it a read first


----------



## Saru (Sep 4, 2011)

I have considered the Hyuuga's Eight Trigrams and Yin-Yang symbolism, but I would've never looked into the manga this extensively. Good eye.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmm i see where you are getting some of this. At least you had proof and its possible. I still don't buy it but hey it may come at us and surprise all of us.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm glad we're getting a lot of open-minded people instead of downright haters


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Sep 4, 2011)

Hater's gonna hate


----------



## Furubodiburo (Sep 4, 2011)

Excellent cognotive representation.

I yearn for the prominent character however to be Neji.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh wow, good catch. I wouldn't be surprised if the Hyuuga descended from the Elder Son's bloodline. Perhaps the Hyuuga will become relevant again, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## narutofan012345 (Sep 4, 2011)

The yin-yang symbol is something very popular in East-Asian countries. Therefore I think it is just a coincidence for us to see it at several pages in the manga. Nothing special.


----------



## momma bravo (Sep 4, 2011)

huge props.

non-hyuuga fan here (probably even  a hyuuga-hater).


----------



## BrokenBonds (Sep 4, 2011)

I always thought the concept of the "Golden Byakugan" was simply a joke.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 4, 2011)

Good theory op, I also noticed that Yin/Yang symbol as the mark of the hyuuga a while back and when madara was talking about Izanagi. There might be a chance in where Hinata will be captured by Madara and used for his experiments, That would make the Hyuugas relevant again in the plot and it would certainly allow for a Naruto/Hinata. Not that I'm trying to ship anything with this post; just an observation.


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2011)

Good theory, no matter how far-fetched it is.


----------



## Tengu (Sep 4, 2011)

I like it, i doubt we will see the GB, but it would be nice.


----------



## Monna (Sep 4, 2011)

It's called the Golden Byakugam and it's real you tards.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 4, 2011)

RS is a Hyuuga. Neji will realize this and activate the Sharrinegan/Golden Byakugan/whatever hax eyeball you want to come up with and becomes the FV by one-panneling Madara.


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

I sure hope that the Hyuuga will be more relevant, like they used to be in Part 1.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Sep 4, 2011)

Um...
The yin/yang panel with the SOT6P wasn't relevant to this theory...
Its only there to help explain the process of izanagi.
Kishimoto put it there to look cool, The sage and the Juubi never had an eye with a yin/yang pupil.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 4, 2011)

This only proves how contradicting Kishimoto is. 
It's almost impossible for the Hyuuga to be the oldest clan in Konoha history, while Konoha is created by the Senju and Uchiha.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Sep 4, 2011)

Kishi can't handle such an epic win as Golden Byakugan (let alone give the Hyuuga clan a worthy panel time). He is just not that creative


----------



## iSmile (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't you think it is to late to see such thing???!!! Think about it... while naruto fighting the FV a background voice of neji "_Golden Byakugan!!!!!!!!_" and then solo's Sasuke and he smash the FV with naruto... 

I just think it's too late for that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 4, 2011)

Enter : House of Hyuga !


----------



## Hasan (Sep 4, 2011)

Interesting read, OP. I'm impressed how you spotted the yin-yang symbol in Sage's ritual (middle panel). Who knows Kakashi might be right about Uchiha being descendants of Hyuuga.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice thread, good read, also nice observation skills.

Generally though I highlly doubt that _Kishimoto_ will give further gravity to develop the _Hyūgas_; judging from the fast pace of the manga always, although I would personally love to.


----------



## sabakunay (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice thread, this will have to mean something. It is known that kishimoto leaves hints in his covers and in some panels.


----------



## PainHyuuga (Sep 4, 2011)

i noticed RS holding amaterasu just like EMS sasukes Susano


----------



## Kiss (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice catch.


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe... Maybe Not...
Anyway reps..


----------



## Gabe (Sep 4, 2011)

still dreaming about the hyuuga being useful or important


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Sep 4, 2011)

was hoping I'd come into this thread and see people speculating what the GB's technique would be... so, i'll be the first:

Golden Byakkugan Abilities:

- Full 360 vision, no blind spot.
- Chakra Levels rise instantly to 6 Gate levels
- Gentle Fist & Eight Trigrams able to permanently close/seal chakra points

Cons:
- Golden Byakkugan must be activated through hand seals.
- Those with the Hyugga Curse Seal cannot activate it.


----------



## BXisAWOL (Sep 4, 2011)

Good read.  I agree.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm surprised that a new member like yourself knows about ando and his theories. I've been lurking here since 2005, so i know all about it.


----------



## AwesomeSmile (Sep 4, 2011)

I really hope the Byakugan does get some repect, but I don't see it happening


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ehhh. I _hope_ so.

It really depends on if Hizashi was released during Gedo Mazo's rampage or not.


----------



## Namikaze Naruto (Sep 4, 2011)

Good catch!

I think it is plausible enough for that to happen, since Kishi has introduced three doujutsu as far as I remember, it won't make any sense if he just leave Hyuuga's behind, considering that we are still seeing Hyuuga's people on this manga on constant basis - I rather say that we are seeing more and more Hyuugas as the manga develop, eventough they are yet to show us their worth as Konoha's noble clan.

We'll see, everything can still happens.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 4, 2011)

golden white eye? Never go full retard bro.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

Pathos Grim said:


> Um...
> The yin/yang panel with the SOT6P wasn't relevant to this theory...
> Its only there to help explain the process of izanagi.
> Kishimoto put it there to look cool, The sage and the Juubi never had an eye with a yin/yang pupil.



But you'd be surprised as to how Kishimoto works, he can make the most innocent of pages/panels become the most significant part of an arc/chapter, he's done this many times before.

A perfect example is how Kishimoto portrayed Itachi to be an evil and heartless killer, in th eeyes of Sasuke through this panel; (*bottom right)*



But then, look here, how Kishi twists our perceptions of people in such an easy and swift manner, *the truth behind that picture;*



Call it a recon, the fact of the matter is, Kishimoto is a master of deceiving his viewers, or deliberately giving us the wrong impression of things 



Blazing CobaltX said:


> This only proves how contradicting Kishimoto is.
> It's almost impossible for the Hyuuga to be the oldest clan in Konoha history, while Konoha is created by the Senju and Uchiha.



True, but remember, before Konoha's beginnings, the world was just a place of clans. Konoha's dirt and soil could have well been Hyuuga's settlement way before Madara/Hashirama came to an agreement. You must leave your mind open to possibilities 



Necessary Evil said:


> Generally though i doubt that Kishimoto will give further gravity to develop the Hyuuga's although i would love to.Judging from the fast pace of the manga always.



Yes, as nice as this theory is, I'm afraid I see no time and effort to which this speculation could be included into the manga.. Everything has been rush-rush since this war 



alchemy1234 said:


> I'm surprised that a new member like yourself knows about ando and his theories. I've been lurking here since 2005, so i know all about it.



I'll consider that a compliment, thank you


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Sep 4, 2011)

I think byakugan and sharingan both descended from the sage's son and thus thats why they are said to be related. maybe people in narutoverse have the misconception that sharingan comes from byakugan. Also now that I think about it...why does it have to be "golden" byakugan? IMO if the byakugan is shown to have a special stage or something it will be a black byakugan

I think it would be black or even a yin yang designor power etc because of the evidence:





most likely black byakugan.. if not then an upgrade or something


----------



## wibisana (Sep 4, 2011)

I think those ying yang not really hyuga symbol just represent ying and yang of Hinata and Neji


----------



## Angevelinka (Sep 4, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> most likely black byakugan.. if not then an upgrade or something



Black byakugan would be awesome - both for looking even more freaky than eye veins (alien-like? Eye-holes?) and... well, glinting golden eyes would have to have something necessary changed in the white to look different and it's hard to differentiate within black-white manga where Gold Dust of 4th Kazekage was just as colorless and white as usual sand.

Anyway... I want to believe that and I give you a thumb up for a good catch - I never noticed that even if I never lost hope in that Hyuuga will matter again SOMETIME... but I'm not convinced. Not because it's not a good theory, but because:
a) Naruto is here
b) Sasuke will join in very soon
a+b= stealing 99% of paneltime
stealing of paneltime = pace resolving only around rasen-sharingans.
...which means: no panels for anyone else, including Hyuugas.

Of course, it would be cool to see Neji gain the new upgrade and go against Sasuke all of sudden as a match of spawn DNA mix vs true heritage of Konoha (not that Hinata wouldn't be cool  but... she is a woman in Kishimoto's manga), but Neji is weak. We don't know much of his true great power pushed to his limits (472 trigrams? Kaiten ranging 10 kilometers? Chakra push of strength of 10 t?) but we know that Sasuke is a beast fed of author's spoon and that promises Neji being kicked in the face in three panels only to die. 

And to prove that Byakugan as a doujutsu is of similar power range Neji or any other Hyuuga would really have to go greater lengths than killing Zetsus and by that I mean soloing or at least heavily injuring a persona like Kabuto, Itachi or all kages at once because sharingan and rinnegan users _can do it_.

Which is pretty unfair seeing how forgotten and undeveloped Hyuuga is to be demanded to jump that high out of sudden.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sort of a fan of the idea that the Juubi's eye is a mix of the sharingan, byakugan, and rinnegan together.  But obviously there's nothing visual to indicate that, unlike the sharingan and rinnegan.

Otherwise, the yin/yang on the eye could be because the panel was talking about yin/yang manipulation.  The yin/yang symbol is not exactly something exclusive to the Hyuuga clan.  It's not even the Hyuuga clan symbol.  On the other hand, the Hyuuga clan symbol does sort of resemble the "ball" in the hand of Sasuke's Susano'o, so maybe there's some connection there.


----------



## αce (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm still leaning towards the Rikudou being a hyuuga, although it would royally fuck up Kishi's  origins of the Hyuuga themselves.

That, or the hyuuga are the Uzumaki of the Uchiha. Distant relatives with a dumbed down bloodline.


Also the ying yang is probably just a representation of the ying yang chakra themse Kishi has been pushing. The entire idea of Rikudou was his mastery of said abilities and how he used them with Izanagi. I think people are looking too far into this.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> I think byakugan and sharingan both descended from the sage's son and thus thats why they are said to be related. maybe people in narutoverse have the misconception that sharingan comes from byakugan. Also now that I think about it...why does it have to be "golden" byakugan? IMO if the byakugan is shown to have a special stage or something it will be a black byakugan
> 
> I think it would be black or even a yin yang designor power etc because of the evidence:
> most likely black byakugan.. if not then an upgrade or something



That actually makes a lot of sense and fits in with this perfectly. Normal Byakugan is white/grey, while the "advanced" form would be the other colour of their clan's symbol; black. Not too bad an idea 

And with that, +reps back to you, good comrade 



Angevelinka said:


> Black byakugan would be awesome - both for looking even more freaky than eye veins (alien-like? Eye-holes?) and... well, glinting golden eyes would have to have something necessary changed in the white to look different and it's hard to differentiate within black-white manga where Gold Dust of 4th Kazekage was just as colorless and white as usual sand.
> 
> Anyway... I want to believe that and I give you a thumb up for a good catch - I never noticed that even if I never lost hope in that Hyuuga will matter again SOMETIME... but I'm not convinced. Not because it's not a good theory, but because:
> a) Naruto is here
> ...



You've basically summed up all the major realities of this theory thoroughly and pretty well, I might add. It's hard for this speculation to become true reality due to Sasuke/Naruto stealing all screentime, and the Hyuuga filling in such a gap of strength due to their inactive timeline.

But hey, let's not lost hope. Shisui wtfpwned the storyline with all his random powerups, who's to say it can't happen to the Hyuuga? Or maybe a flashback/ little story about a so-called legendary Hyuuga from the past might come into play


----------



## Santeira (Sep 4, 2011)

I think Hyuuga is even an older clan than Uchiha and Uzumaki/Senju, may be the oldest clan in the Narutoverse. That is why it was said to be the Konoha's oldest and greatest bloodline.

I'm pretty sure most people would think that it is bullshit that it is the greatest bloodline, but when we speak from the fact that Sharingan has a certain darkness to it and the history of how the Uchiha was wiped out from the village, it would be logical for Konoha to acknowledge it as its greatest bloodline. 

When you think of it like this (Hyuuga being the oldest clan in the Ninja world) it is never impossible that the Hyuuga bloodline is somehow tied to the evolution of Sharingan and Rinnegan.

Kishi may go this route (as suggested by the OP), if only to tie some loose ends about things implied earlier in the manga.


----------



## shikaku77 (Sep 4, 2011)

wow, good analysis.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I'm sort of a fan of the idea that the Juubi's eye is a mix of the sharingan, byakugan, and rinnegan together.  But obviously there's nothing visual to indicate that, unlike the sharingan and rinnegan.
> 
> Otherwise, the yin/yang on the eye could be because the panel was talking about yin/yang manipulation.  The yin/yang symbol is not exactly something exclusive to the Hyuuga clan.  It's not even the Hyuuga clan symbol.  On the other hand, the Hyuuga clan symbol does sort of resemble the "ball" in the hand of Sasuke's Susano'o, so maybe there's some connection there.





♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm still leaning towards the Rikudou being a hyuuga, although it would royally fuck up Kishi's  origins of the Hyuuga themselves.
> 
> That, or the hyuuga are the Uzumaki of the Uchiha. Distant relatives with a dumbed down bloodline.
> 
> ...



Yes, I've realized that before making this thread, but you guys have to keep your minds open for ideas/possibilities. I've stated earlier in this thread how Kishimoto can make misleading panels/pages into greatly significant chapters. We have to accept all ideas of all kinds when it comes to speculating such things, that's precisely why I decided to include that page. 

I found it intriguing how it was showing the Juubi's eye (sharingan tomoe and rinnegan rings were present), but with an additional design for the pupil. If Kishimoto wanted to signify yin-yang he simply could have made it a background, but to put it specifically on something as big as Juubi's Eye, and to place it directly in the pupil... It was too peculiar to just ignore


----------



## Angevelinka (Sep 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You've basically summed up all the major realities of this theory thoroughly and pretty well, I might add. It's hard for this speculation to become true reality due to Sasuke/Naruto stealing all screentime, and the Hyuuga filling in such a gap of strength due to their inactive timeline.
> 
> But hey, let's not lost hope. Shisui wtfpwned the storyline with all his random powerups, who's to say it can't happen to the Hyuuga? Or maybe a flashback/ little story about a so-called legendary Hyuuga from the past might come into play



The problem is, Shisui comes from Uchiha and always had the mystery air around him from the very beginning, starting from his supposed suicide to his powers till now and that's why author can fill into it whatever he wants later; also, the fact that he favors Uchiha we can expect Shisui and anyone who belongs to Uchiha clan still getting more words getting said to the microphone.

As much as I love Hyuuga and their intrigues, their story is finished and resolved already - animosity between branches faded away, Neji and Hinata train together, Hanabi won 't get plot importance because she has womb and Neji accepted his fate and went into a change from cold asshole into a calm goody. It all could be reverted and displayed back if the author would ever want to contradict his 'destiny' and 'phropecy' stuff he messed up with around the fight with Neji, but once again, Kishimoto makes it look like if he doesn't even remember about it (the same goes to Hyuuga being part of Konoha's past milestones). He only teased us a bit about Neji becoming 'bad' and gave Hiashi and Hizashi a few minutes of hand-slapping.  It would be all tolerable if Naruto and Sasuke didn't uncover their shields right now, dooming Kimimaro, Dan and whole Hyuuga storyline into fillers (that, as we all know, Studio Pierrot doesn't do very marvelously).

So... I'm all with kurogan and at least one rookie becoming on par with other two grand doujutsu storylines but... unless Kishi surprises us in good way, I'm skeptic.


----------



## Santeira (Sep 4, 2011)

^ I agree that the Hyuuga story is resolved. But to relate Byakugan to Sharingan/Rinnegan still wouldn't require the involvement of any of the existing or known Hyuuga members.

Kishi may as well explain it using some diagrams while Madara or whoever is explaining things.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

Angevelinka said:


> The problem is, Shisui comes from Uchiha and always had the mystery air around him from the very beginning, starting from his supposed suicide to his powers till now and that's why author can fill into it whatever he wants later; also, the fact that he favors Uchiha we can expect Shisui and anyone who belongs to Uchiha clan still getting more words getting said to the microphone.
> 
> As much as I love Hyuuga and their intrigues, their story is finished and resolved already - animosity between branches faded away, Neji and Hinata train together, Hanabi won 't get plot importance because she has womb and Neji accepted his fate and went into a change from cold asshole into a calm goody. It all could be reverted and displayed back if the author would ever want to contradict his 'destiny' and 'phropecy' stuff he messed up with around the fight with Neji, but once again, Kishimoto makes it look like if he doesn't even remember about it (the same goes to Hyuuga being part of Konoha's past milestones). He only teased us a bit about Neji becoming 'bad' and gave Hiashi and Hizashi a few minutes of hand-slapping.  It would be all tolerable if Naruto and Sasuke didn't uncover their shields right now, dooming Kimimaro, Dan and whole Hyuuga storyline into fillers (that, as we all know, Studio Pierrot doesn't do very marvelously).
> 
> So... I'm all with kurogan and at least one rookie becoming on par with other two grand doujutsu storylines but... unless Kishi surprises us in good way, I'm skeptic.



True, very true. There was a lot of shadiness left around Shisui that allowed for Kishimoto to fill in the gaps, but if I've learned something these last few moments its that the Hyuuga clan is probably the most overlooked in the manga.

Remember this guy? 



The whereabouts of his Byakugan is unknown. The only information we have about it is that he's won it after fighting a Hyuuga, this Hyuuga has still yet to be named, which, like the Shisui incident, allows Kishimoto for open ideas surrounding this shady character. The history of the Hyuuga may have been resolved, but this little black dot on the white blanket allows for a glimpse of light to be shed in their "completed" story 

Also take into realization that it is not the Hyuuga we must be concerned about, it is the Byakugan, which is light years away from being resolved (it is, in fact, one of the most unresolved matters of this manga). So yes, there's still room for speculation when it comes to this, we just have to look underneath the underneath


----------



## Good Boy Turned Bad (Sep 5, 2011)

YES, I believe this exist. There was another Thread called Mangekyo Rinnegan. Someome said is this a joke? The Ultimate Doujutsu a three in one thing. But I always thought that was true.

 Whether you call it Golden Byakugan or Mangeko Rinnegan.  I think that EYE on the moon is the PURE doujutsu of the SAGE.

 The first thing I would like to contribute how this EYE lost its power. The Sage's elder son is the first to have the Rinnegan not the Golden Byakugan or the ManRin. Why? For the simple fact he did not have the body to power the eye. The moment the Sage gave his Elder son the EYE(yin) an his Younger son the BODY(yang) the EYE lost its power. Its the same principal as when Itachi told Kakashi "Even though you have the sharingan and you use it well. You do not have the BODY to use it to its full potential" something like that. I think thats why the elder sons eye looks different than the Sage's eye. 

 I think thats how the Rinnegan evolved(or de-evolved) into the Byakugan. As the Elder son's PURE yin is thinned or watered down the Rinnegan lost its power becoming a shell of its former form. I always thought the Byakugan looked like the Rinnegan without the pupil and rings. Thats why the Hyuuga have to strain to activate it. And the Sharingan came from the Byakugan, the eye gaining some of its former lost power. 

  I think the pupil thing is interesting. I never thought of the Byakugan having a pupil, I always thought the Byakugan would be the base of the EYE, the Rinnegan would be the pupil part with the rings, an when the Sage power-ups the EYE or activates it the rings get the Tomoes on them to represent the Sharingan. The perfect example of this is when the Sage fights the Juubi. From the story Madara told from reading the tablet. The Juubi is attacking an the Sage stops it and seals it in his body. This tells me(an I'm speculating), that the Sage had ONE encounter with the Juubi, so he fought it(probably to get it away from people)then he suppresses it(like Hashirama does to bijuu) & controlled it(like Madara does to the Kyuubi(I see no reason why he can't do this to other bijuu)he basically using boh his Body(yang) and Eyes(yin) together) while he seals it in his body. It shows the Sage in front of the Juubi, the Juubi is siting there calmly with the EYE that was on the moon(showing the Sage's control over it) while it looks like the Sage is doing a ritual(chapter 467 Declaration of War page 13 panel 1). 

 Its powers would be a combination of the three eyes(Byakugan, Sharingan, Rinnegan) These powers are 
1. It gives the Sage X-ray vision(he can see the chakra points), and 359 degrees of vision. 
2. It gives the Sage access to the 6 elemental chakra types.
3. It gives the Sage the ability to predict movement and jutsu by looking at his target.
I did not put the abilities of the 6 paths of the Rinnegan or the 3 techniques of the EMS because these are techniques not really powers plus the Sage has a better technique, also I didn't add that the Sharingan has the power to power-up either as part of the ultimate eye it doesn't need to get stronger. And his range of 359 degrees would be shorter than the Hyuuga's Byakugan as this is the only ability the Hyuugas had to train and develop. The Technique the sage has(I don't know the proper name) but its "The Creation Of All Jutsu"(I will have use another post to explain how this EYE would utilize this technique). 

 The last thing may be a bit off topic but Madara said something interesting. In Chapter 510 A Shocking Forbidden Techinque page 12 panel 4 Madara said "*Two Of The Six Paths Are Now One Being*" showing Madara & Hashirama. Who are the other four paths? Are the four other paths people or just parts of people? He wasn't talking about the techniques of the 6 paths but the paths being people, a Hyuuga could be one of these paths. It may be a bad translation I read but its some info that could prove vital.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Sep 5, 2011)

out of all the golden byakugan threads, this seems the most likely 

good job! +reps


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 5, 2011)

The point OP is this is en excellent theory an +1 reps for that.

However I think if such a thing existed it would be seen by now, I mean how is it awakened? It is certaintly not through trauma like Uchihas because we have seen Hyuugas pass through horrible things and it is certaintly not through positive like love because Hinata would have it, unless what is required is the sheer feeling rather than situations that are lovely.

So how is it attained? My only guess would be either Bijuu chakra or inserting it in an Uzumaki or Senju  body. Even if it is true, and I am no hater, dont expect great things EMS is apparently just a very powered up MS not superior to the Rinnegan, so dont expect GB be a kickass raper doujutsu unless it is a higher equivalent of the Rinnegan, like Rinnegan being a sharingan or Uchiha power inside a Senju/Uzumaki body perhaps GB is a Byakugan or Hyuuga power inside a Senju/Uzumaki body being more advanced than the Rinnegan because it is closer to the Sage than the Uchiha.



Good Boy Turned Bad said:


> The last thing may be a bit off topic but Madara said something interesting. In Chapter 510 A Shocking Forbidden Techinque page 12 panel 4 Madara said "*Two Of The Six Paths Are Now One Being*" showing Madara & Hashirama. Who are the other four paths? Are the four other paths people or just parts of people? He wasn't talking about the techniques of the 6 paths but the paths being people, a Hyuuga could be one of these paths. It may be a bad translation I read but its some info that could prove vital.



Not this shit again, what part of IT IS A MINSTRANSLATION people dont understand?

You cant use it as a proof or even hint because the authour never stated or hinted such thing, this was a thing asspulled from the translators.


----------



## lockzero (Sep 5, 2011)

I have to say that while this is a well thought out and interesting idea I really don't think there is a high probability that this can occur. First reason is that I have a hard time seeing them introduce and extension of byakugan's abilities at such a late point in the manga. Honestly I was really surprised when hinata did that ghost dragon hand technique thingy against pain because I thought they had reached the ceiling in what a hyuga could do. Second, nothing has ever, ever been mentioned about someone within the clan unlocking such an ability. Third, and this is the more speculative reason, I hate to say that as far as I can tell Kishi doesn't have the foresight to do something so in depth. I don't think any of those reasons in and of themselves are enough to discount your theory but when you add them up, well...


----------



## Fatback (Sep 5, 2011)

You pretty much overlooked the dialog in that there panel. The yin yang symbol was representative of the power of combined rivals not a foreshadowing nudge sent in the direction of the forgotten byakugan.. Unless you are going to claim that the hyuuga are somehow both or greater.... but lets face it there will never be an argument for that.


----------



## rplace (Sep 5, 2011)

Good observations and I like the theory.  I'd also like to see the Byakugan come back into the story line in a bigger way.

My guess is that you are right, but it was a plot line Kishi came up with long ago and has since abandoned.

+rep for well thought out and supported idea.


----------



## Flesh (Sep 6, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Recall when I told you to to pickup the idea that Byakugan's main goal is to have a true pupil? Madara has yet to show us this but he's given us a glimpse of evidence through his explanation of the SOT6P's jutsu (*middle panel)*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you see it, the one thing Byakugan could never attain, *a pupil.* And what does that pupil represent? Hyuuga's "trademark symbol", yin-yang.




Maybe, but I rather see the middle panel as his 3rd eye, Byakugan under the bandage on his forehead. (Probably perma-activated)


----------



## Appleofeden (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought you had manga evidence? Everything u posted is based on your on bias not a shred of "evidence" you just see what u want to see.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 6, 2011)

Flesh said:


> Maybe, but I rather see the middle panel as his 3rd eye, Byakugan under the bandage on his forehead. (Probably perma-activated)



Hoho, that's a whole other theory all in itself 



Appleofeden said:


> I thought you had manga evidence? Everything u posted is based on your on bias not a shred of "evidence" you just see what u want to see.



I've provided statements, and used the manga to further back this up. If you don't consider that proof, then I don't think you fully understand the depth of that word


----------



## Good Boy Turned Bad (Sep 6, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> The point OP is this is en excellent theory an +1 reps for that.
> 
> However I think if such a thing existed it would be seen by now, I mean how is it awakened? It is certaintly not through trauma like Uchihas because we have seen Hyuugas pass through horrible things and it is certaintly not through positive like love because Hinata would have it, unless what is required is the sheer feeling rather than situations that are lovely.
> 
> ...



 The reason this EYE hasn't been seen again is because a TRUE Rikudo has not appeared again. Nagato comes close, be he admits he is no were near the original. Madara may(or may not) achieve this but much later. The Rikudo Sage split his *Yin* & *Yang* between his sons. 
The Sage's *Eye(yin)* = The Sage's *Body(yang)*.
Madara's *Eyes(Yin)* and his *Body(Yang)* are not equal yet. I'm highly dought that just cells from Hashirama's *Body(Yang)* will equal out both his *Yin&Yang*. Also *Yin* and *Yang* might not need to be the same amount to be *Equal*. When Naruto was training in the Kyuubi chakra to do Rasengan, it kept exploding in his face an he said it was to hard. Bee said to *balance* the *Black & White* charkas it has to be at a ratio of *8:2*. When Kakashi and Yamato were teaching Naruto about the element chakras Kakashi said there were 6 types(the five elements and the 6th was *Light & Dark chakras*). When Naruto asked about which elements were some clans jutsu in? Kakashi said they were in the the neutral *Light & Dark chakras* the 6th type. Yamato said should we eplain how the *Yin & Yang chakras* work? Kakashi said No, it will confuse him. *The common thing in all these is Eye,Black,Light,Yin being Equal or Balanced to Body,White,Dark,Yang*. 

 After that statement I acknowledge that it could be a mistranslation that have read.

  Your just mad because everytime you insult or provoke me, you can't see my reaction as I always have on my mask.


----------



## tgm2x (Sep 6, 2011)

I like the pupil idea but don't call it GB please


----------



## Shadow050 (Sep 6, 2011)

good job. so of this was noted before (at least by some people) but was ignored. good to see that you put it together in a way that many people can understand without going apeshit and just hating (judging by the first page, that is).


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 6, 2011)

GB theory and no Zetsu?

Wtf is this?


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 6, 2011)

was expecting epic trolling. ended up finding epic logic


----------



## principito (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice way to approach OP, 

But Kishimoto has actually developed step by step the Uchiha progression and has actually showed its increase in power. I dont think that he just kept the hyuuga progression hidden all this time.

If anything, maybe some hyuuga eyes will be needed at some point and Sasuke will kill Neji and that will culminate his fall to the "dark side", but the way the story has been developed, I dont think there will be an update for the Hyuuga anymore.


----------



## Susano-o (Sep 6, 2011)

it's only funny when ando does it


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 6, 2011)

tgm2x said:


> I like the pupil idea but don't call it GB please



What would you prefer it to be called? 



principito said:


> Nice way to approach OP,
> 
> But Kishimoto has actually developed step by step the Uchiha progression and has actually showed its increase in power. I dont think that he just kept the hyuuga progression hidden all this time.
> 
> If anything, maybe some hyuuga eyes will be needed at some point and Sasuke will kill Neji and that will culminate his fall to the "dark side", but the way the story has been developed, I dont think there will be an update for the Hyuuga anymore.



Yes, I addressed earlier how it would be hard to implement this in the Hyuuga so late in manga, and while most of our eyes are on Naruto/Sasuke 99% of the time. But as I said in OP, I'm not predicting what abilities it would have, or how it would be implemented in the Hyuuga (or so I should have mentioned). But I was merely speculating that the Byakugan itself will have a greater role in the plot, which could have nothing to do with the Hyuuga at all. We've seen that happen with many doujutsu so far. Byakugan could be as straightforward as a significant tool/necessity that Madara (or anyone else) could need/use in the future.


----------



## VioNi (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice find!


----------



## Hiruzen (Sep 6, 2011)

Great theory. I would like for a possible connection with the other two to be explained thoroughly.


----------



## Good Boy Turned Bad (Sep 7, 2011)

Good Boy Turned Bad said:


> YES, I believe this exist. There was another Thread called Mangekyo Rinnegan. Someome said is this a joke? The Ultimate Doujutsu a three in one thing. But I always thought that was true.
> 
> Whether you call it Golden Byakugan or Mangeko Rinnegan.  I think that EYE on the moon is the PURE doujutsu of the SAGE.
> 
> ...





Good Boy Turned Bad said:


> The reason this EYE hasn't been seen again is because a TRUE Rikudo has not appeared again. Nagato comes close, be he admits he is no were near the original. Madara may(or may not) achieve this but much later. The Rikudo Sage split his *Yin* & *Yang* between his sons.
> The Sage's *Eye(yin)* = The Sage's *Body(yang)*.
> Madara's *Eyes(Yin)* and his *Body(Yang)* are not equal yet. I'm highly dought that just cells from Hashirama's *Body(Yang)* will equal out both his *Yin&Yang*. Also *Yin* and *Yang* might not need to be the same amount to be *Equal*. When Naruto was training in the Kyuubi chakra to do Rasengan, it kept exploding in his face an he said it was to hard. Bee said to *balance* the *Black & White* charkas it has to be at a ratio of *8:2*. When Kakashi and Yamato were teaching Naruto about the element chakras Kakashi said there were 6 types(the five elements and the 6th was *Light & Dark chakras*). When Naruto asked about which elements were some clans jutsu in? Kakashi said they were in the the neutral *Light & Dark chakras* the 6th type. Yamato said should we eplain how the *Yin & Yang chakras* work? Kakashi said No, it will confuse him. *The common thing in all these is Eye,Black,Light,Yin being Equal or Balanced to Body,White,Dark,Yang*.
> 
> ...



 @ Aeion, What do you think of my thoughts on the topic???


----------



## Lunarion (Sep 7, 2011)

Fuck this shit, Rikudo's 666 necklace and the All Seeing Eye above his head. Kishi is a Masonic/Illuminati whore, poluting the minds of vulnerable teenagers. I am disappoint.


----------



## TatsukageX (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmmm,I agree

I always thought that the Ultimate eye would combine all 3 doujutsu, I guess Madara only needs the Sharingan and Rennigan for his "Moon's eye plan" but maybe there is a sun related technique if he could combine a Byakugan with his eyes because Byakugan represents the sun....

I always thought that under his mask he will have 1 Sharingan, 1 Rennigan and 1 Byakugan....some third eye type of thing 



> Fuck this shit, Rikudo's 666 necklace and the All Seeing Eye above his head. Kishi is a Masonic/Illuminati whore, poluting the minds of vulnerable teenagers. I am disappoint.



I noticed....


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 8, 2011)

Good Boy Turned Bad said:


> The reason this EYE hasn't been seen again is because a TRUE Rikudo has not appeared again. Nagato comes close, be he admits he is no were near the original. Madara may(or may not) achieve this but much later. The Rikudo Sage split his *Yin* & *Yang* between his sons.
> The Sage's *Eye(yin)* = The Sage's *Body(yang)*.
> Madara's *Eyes(Yin)* and his *Body(Yang)* are not equal yet. I'm highly dought that just cells from Hashirama's *Body(Yang)* will equal out both his *Yin&Yang*. Also *Yin* and *Yang* might not need to be the same amount to be *Equal*. When Naruto was training in the Kyuubi chakra to do Rasengan, it kept exploding in his face an he said it was to hard. Bee said to *balance* the *Black & White* charkas it has to be at a ratio of *8:2*. When Kakashi and Yamato were teaching Naruto about the element chakras Kakashi said there were 6 types(the five elements and the 6th was *Light & Dark chakras*). When Naruto asked about which elements were some clans jutsu in? Kakashi said they were in the the neutral *Light & Dark chakras* the 6th type. Yamato said should we eplain how the *Yin & Yang chakras* work? Kakashi said No, it will confuse him. *The common thing in all these is Eye,Black,Light,Yin being Equal or Balanced to Body,White,Dark,Yang*.
> 
> ...



Mm... Maybe you should make a thread about this?


----------



## OtakuPoison (Sep 8, 2011)

@ Aeion: Good catch. Although we're going to have to work on a better name for it though... Golden Byakugan is just to cheesy to me! Seems to me, the name would have to do with gaining true balance between Yin & Yang!


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 8, 2011)

OtakuPoison said:


> @ Aeion: Good catch. Although we're going to have to work on a better name for it though... Golden Byakugan is just to cheesy to me! Seems to me, the name would have to do with gaining true balance between Yin & Yang!



I agree. Perhaps I should make a thread about name possibilities...


----------



## Wizard (Sep 8, 2011)

kishi should hype the byakugan and then move on to something different besides dojutsu and rasengans


----------



## Bart (Sep 8, 2011)

Oooh 

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

Aeion, I find the term _'Golden Byakugan'_ most irkesome it trolls the Hyuga, which I really don't like 

Also those theories and ideas aren't exactly anything new :WOW


----------



## Velocity (Sep 8, 2011)

The idea of a Byakusharinnegan is certainly attractive, but that is an _awful_ looking dojutsu.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Sep 8, 2011)

It's black byakugan people


----------



## Samehada (Sep 8, 2011)

If only...If only 

I hope this is true, and have the Hyuuga come out of this war with some respect than just being more fodder ninja


----------



## GKY (Sep 9, 2011)

I doubt the Juubi eye is the golden byakugan, but I guess I wouldn't be too surprised if the byakugan was a portion of the overall eye.


----------



## Good Boy Turned Bad (Sep 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Mm... Maybe you should make a thread about this?





Aeion said:


> I agree. Perhaps I should make a thread about name possibilities...





GKY said:


> I doubt the Juubi eye is the golden byakugan, but I guess I wouldn't be too surprised if the byakugan was a portion of the overall eye.



 @ Aeion I don't know about it having it's own thread.  I think it helps your theory about why only the Sage(and maybe Madara later) having this eye, and not the Elder son and Nagato having it. I try to point this out on how this EYE lost its power.

 If it needs a name, I rather like the name Mangekyo Rinnegan  

 @ GKY It's not the Juubi's eye it just shows the Sage's influence over the Juubi while he does the ritual to become its Jinchuuriki and puts/makes its body into the moon(like how it shows Madara's Sharingan on the Kyuubi's eye).


----------



## Bart (Sep 9, 2011)

Samehada said:


> If only...If only
> 
> I hope this is true, and have the Hyuuga come out of this war with some respect than just being more fodder ninja



Fodder? ...


----------



## Alexdhamp (Sep 9, 2011)

The Kokugan will reign supreme!


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Sep 9, 2011)

FUCK A GOLDEN BYAKUGAN I WANT TO SEE THE YINYANG SYMBOL IN THEIR EYES. ONE OF YOU GREAT ARTIST ON HERE MAKE THAT HAPPEN FOR ME PLEASE!!!

seriously though, you noticed ever since the time skip we haven't really seen neji let loose yet?  I prey to god they let him fight black zetsu and he shows a new level of byakugan.

oh yeah, nice find dude!!! i completely missed that shit. I think the 1,000,000,000 paper bombs took all the attention away from that picture of all the symbles in one.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 9, 2011)

Bart said:


> Aeion, I find the term _'Golden Byakugan'_ most irkesome it trolls the Hyuga, which I really don't like



Yes, yes I've realized this for a while now  that name doesn't have the best reputation, but it's the most known for Byakugan's transition into greatness, I admit, I used that name to attract new and, more specifically, old members who would remember such a name, to take a look at my new perspective of it 

That's why I mentioned at the end, call it whatever you want, just realize the foreshadows Kishi leaves us about byakugan 



> Also those theories and ideas aren't exactly anything new



I know. I've also stated this in my OP. I had to go over the basics for people not familiar with GB to understand the ideas that _were_ new, especially the last few panel references I used (which in fact, are not old at all )



Aji Tae said:


> The idea of a Byakusharinnegan is certainly attractive, but that is an _awful_ looking dojutsu.



What? Byakugan looks beautiful! Well, just as EMS causes no strain to an Uchiha, GB will cause no strain to a Hyuuga, and no unattractive veins will be visible! 



Crimson Flam3s said:


> It's black byakugan people



You mean Blackugan 



Samehada said:


> If only...If only
> 
> I hope this is true, and have the Hyuuga come out of this war with some respect than just being more fodder ninja



Yes, that's be the best way for such an idea to be introduced into the manga. The problem, which many users have stated previously, is how it's going to be implemented, with all the abrupt things happening in the manga currently. Especially seeing how all the top-tier characters are getting all the screentime (Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, Kabuto, Itachi), it's hard for a Hyuuga to get any acknowledgement through all that.

But do not lose hope  Kishimoto has his ways


----------



## Litho (Sep 9, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> It's black byakugan people



This would be awesome!


----------



## Susano'o (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmm.. I really do want to believe it, but my gut really tells me its just coincidental at best. Maybe it will turn out to be something LESS of a "GOLDEN BYAKUGAN" and more of a new thing that the Byakugan can evolve to... 

But hey, who am I to say? 

Great thread though, well thought out, I'll leave this as 'plausible' on my end.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 14, 2011)

Susano'o said:


> Maybe it will turn out to be something LESS of a "GOLDEN BYAKUGAN" and more of a new thing that the Byakugan can evolve to...



Precisely this. We have to leave ourselves open to an alternative _powerup_, but a powerup no less


----------



## Chibason (Sep 14, 2011)

OP is an interesting read....I'm not sure we'll ever see a byakugan with a yin yang pupil...

I do hope for some kind of Hyuuga relevance though


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 14, 2011)

All you say the byakugan is useless and fodder but you just don't see how much of a support it is.

Its the best support type users there are. Long field of vision, 350 degree vision,  sees everything, close chakra points which shut off chakra, or kill in 1 shot.

Which that is what I see as the YinYang symbol. The ability to neutralize or kill the opponet in 1 shot at anytime.

No I don't think there is another level of byakugan but I do hope there is and if there is then Neji will be the one to have it.


----------



## Fatback (Sep 14, 2011)

Bart said:


> Fodder? ...



That would be sweet if GB did get revealed( even though, and lets face it, its a fanfic) and Neji was the one to realise it. In a moment of true heroic epicness he stands up to Tobi revealing the almighty GB, but before he can act he gets one paneled by Sasuke. That would be the greatest day of my life.... Sorry Bart Allen.


----------



## Kezone (Oct 12, 2011)

What if it let the user see a few minutes into the future? A useful power garunteed to drive anyone who uses it insane. Maybe that's why the Hyuugas have conveniently forgot about the Golden Byakugon. 

Wait a moment... If my memory serves correctly both Neji and the head of the Hyuuga were connveniently "out of town" when Pain attacked. 

Coincidence? I think not. 

Have we seen Neji fight anyone other than fodder zetsu clones and a bit with Kisame (though that was really Gai's fight) once in shippuden?Has Neji actualy fought a fight against a worthy opponent that drove him to use even half of his powers? 

For all we know he could have had Golden Byakugon for the past few years and never bothered to tell anyone about it.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Oct 12, 2011)

Amazing thread, OP. I would definitely love to see the Hyuga make a come back in the manga, through at least Neji or Hinata, or some deceased Hyuga of older times. Of course, the Golden Byakugan idea is shit to begin with, and if the Byakugan has to be given an upgraded stage, even something like a 'Mangekyo Byakugan' would do it more good.

Still, good thread. Remembering what Kakashi said about the Hyuga clan being even older than the Uchiha clan and their Byakugan also being older the Sharingan, and also taking into account the Rinnegan's hype and history, I am under the impression that the Rikudo Sennin was probably a Hyuga, who unlocked the Rinnegan at some time in his life.


----------



## Namikaze Naruto (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd like to see it happen, to be honest, the byakugan urgency need some power up, unless Kishi really is planning to forget about them once and for all..

OFF topic:

*Spoiler*: __ 



You guys know what, one funny thread questioning why Byakugan can't see through Madara's mask. let's say they can, then I feel all the Hyuuga,  especially the dudes, will live in heaven, since all things called  skirt, short, pants, shirt, even bra and bandages are useless in front  of their byakugan.

Just saying, in front of Neji, Ino's and Temari's bandages, Sakura green  pants, or Hinata pants are no more, pretty good life I'd say...


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 6, 2011)

Namikaze Naruto said:


> I'd like to see it happen, to be honest, the byakugan urgency need some power up, unless Kishi really is planning to forget about them once and for all..



Thanks


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Dec 6, 2011)

A long time ago I was one of those who always wanted the Byakugan to be relevant to the story since it was said as the OP stated "Oldest clan" and " Sharigian derived from the Byakugan". 

But now the Hyuuga clan is so far gone from the story line I do not see how Kishi could even formulate a plan to bring it back. Would it be interesting? Sure but it's highly unlikely IMO


----------



## OgreMagi (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah cool theory dude.  When tobi says he is wants to become "complete", I think he means having all 3 doujutsu.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 6, 2011)

Really? I could have sworn he meant gaining the Juubi's chakra to use a Sharingan dojutsu.


----------



## Mako (Dec 6, 2011)

Holy shit. Good find. I never thought of that Ying and Yang would be involved with the Hyuuga. I thought it was that 'flame' on Hinata's old hoodie.

Anyways, that seems plausible. I hope Kishimoto reveals it, soon. I'd truly be impressed.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 6, 2011)

Donuts said:


> Holy shit. Good find. I never thought of that Ying and Yang would be involved with the Hyuuga. I thought it was that 'flame' on Hinata's old hoodie.
> 
> Anyways, that seems plausible. I hope Kishimoto reveals it, soon. I'd truly be impressed.



Glad you enjoyed it 



Complete_Ownage said:


> A long time ago I was one of those who always wanted the Byakugan to be relevant to the story since it was said as the OP stated "Oldest clan" and " Sharigian derived from the Byakugan".
> 
> But now the Hyuuga clan is so far gone from the story line I do not see how Kishi could even formulate a plan to bring it back. Would it be interesting? Sure but it's highly unlikely IMO



Yes, this is the sad truth now. The path the manga is going makes it really hard to make the Hyuuga clan relevant to the plot. The only way I can see it plausible is Tobi using this new form of power, not Neji/Hinata/any true Hyuuga clansmen


----------



## Ninja Genius (Dec 6, 2011)

It's Byakugam not byakugan.  

Wow...it's been so long.  I remember when the Hyuuga tards were our rivals and the war between the Uchiha tards and the Hyuuga tards that occured on the forums, with the Hyuuga fans always having more supporters and stars on their threads.  But then as chapters passed and they became less and less relevant... the fans became quieter and quieter until the only thing that was left was resent towards Kishimoto.  

Thanks for this nice stroll down memory lane.


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 6, 2011)

It probably wont be gold but black and that's assuming it even exists I mean what fuck could it do for make them see farther?


----------



## jacamo (Dec 6, 2011)

i want to believe but im not convinced

maybe have Neji's Byakugan evolve into a Sharingan? White eye Black Tomoes?

Byakugan + Base Sharingan feats?


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 6, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> It's Byakugam not byakugan.
> 
> Wow...it's been so long.  I remember when the Hyuuga tards were our rivals and the war between the Uchiha tards and the Hyuuga tards that occured on the forums, with the Hyuuga fans always having more supporters and stars on their threads.  But then as chapters passed and they became less and less relevant... the fans became quieter and quieter until the only thing that was left was resent towards Kishimoto.
> 
> Thanks for this nice stroll down memory lane.



Is that true?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 6, 2011)

notthisshitagain.gif


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 6, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> notthisshitagain.gif


Wrong attitude.

Try this:
inb4 sticky.


----------



## droidsteel (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to belive 

...but I'm not convinced


----------



## BellatrixLestrange (Dec 11, 2011)

I have two guesses:

1.  Hyuugas were descended from the first son and Uchihas were the mutated descendants of a Hyuuga.

2.  Hyuugas already were walking the earth when the Sage came and the wife of the first son was a Hyuuga.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 11, 2012)

I want to believe. 













Hinata.


----------



## Jad (Jul 11, 2012)

It shouldn't be impossible to understand that another eye technique can get an upgrade. Maybe Neji is a "One in a million" Hyuuga who is the only one to be able to unlock the golden byakugaun.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jul 11, 2012)

The reason why the 'Golden Byakugan' doesn't/won't exist is 'coz the Hyuuga are irrelevant to the plot at the moment.

I honestly doubt Kishi is going to find the time and put in the effort to explore a higher Byakugan Doujutsu. 
It's the same reason as to why Slug Sage Mode probably doesn't exist (and why Sakura of all people won't obtain it)


----------



## Bart (Jul 11, 2012)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

Why create a GB thread? 

I'm literally sick and tired of these threads which are trying to troll the _House of Hyuga_; always and always ...

The _White Eyes_ will be awoken, but assocating a possible second stage with the "GB" is something else entirely, and I've yet to post my Hyuga magnum opus thread which I'll be posting in a few months.

P.S. Everything in the OP isn't new :WOW


----------



## Auto (Sep 4, 2012)

Some of those images dont work so i dont really undetstand the thread at all


----------



## Saturnine (Jan 10, 2017)

Nekrobump

welp, it actually does exist. what do you know guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Klue (Jan 10, 2017)

Golden Byakuga*m*.


----------



## Rai (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## pat pat (Jan 11, 2017)

That dude was right, it exists.


----------



## Rohan (Jan 11, 2017)

Funny thing is that the OP says nothing about why the byakugan becomes golden.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2017)

pat pat said:


> That dude was right, it exists.



Golden Ri*mm*ega*m* too.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 11, 2017)

Klue said:


> Golden Ri*mm*ega*m* too.


Ikr but it's more impressive for the byakugan because it's literally a prophecy of the BG fans


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Ikr but it's more impressive for the byakugan because it's literally a prophecy of the BG fans



F**k dem ninjas.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 11, 2017)

Klue said:


> F**k dem ninjas.


----------



## RBL (Jan 12, 2017)

I think neji is going to be revived.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 12, 2017)

Brandon Lee said:


> I think neji is going to be revived.


Thought Bolt, yes.


----------



## theRonin (Jan 14, 2017)

Boruto is Neji's reincarnation and he'll show us what a Byakugan is actually capable of.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

Ichibat said:


> Boruto is Neji's reincarnation and he'll show us what a Byakugan is actually capable of.


Nah he is not his reincarnation but Boruto and Neji means the same thing in Japanese (kishi did it on purpose) or something like that and they are both genius xd. He'll show us what happens when a talented guy use the byakugan


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 16, 2017)

Well in the end the Byakugan had a superpowered form with Tenseigan.


----------

